# Heater for Biocube 14g



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

I am looking for a recommendation for a heater for a oceanic biocube 14g. The back wall is plastic, of course the side walls are glass. I have looked at Fluval E Series Heater which looks interesting. Would appreciate any input especially from those who have biocubes, in terms of something that mounts well and works well. Also are there any websites which offer reviews of aquarium equipment such as this? Thanks!


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok I have read online a lot and I guess most put it in the back chamber. So I am just looking for real world input on submersible heaters, what works, what doesnt. Or a website with reviews.
Thanks


----------

